

Show HN: How to Not Sound like a Jackass - ivzar

<p><pre><code>	 ~~~Power the Geek~~~ This started from an Ask HN.</code></pre>
The purpose is to give hackers the other necessary skills for success besides just the technical chops.<p>This is essentially a developer-centric approach to communication and life skills.<p>Please comment with any thoughts/constructive criticisms. I really want to give real value to the people who will join Power the Geek, so please let me know your thoughts on where I can best do that.<p>Thanks!
======
ivzar
Clickable link!

<http://powerthegeek.launchrock.com/>

